# Cycling with headphones/ipods



## ClichéGuevara (15 Jun 2011)

Is there a safe way of doing this?

I'm easily distracted so anything that makes my mind/concentration wander is a danger, but I also like to be able to listen out for vehicles coming up behind me. Am I just scatter brained?


----------



## kenuk1 (15 Jun 2011)

My opinion is that it's lethal, even off road for concentration but on road, you're asking for trouble. Don't see any safe ways at all.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Jun 2011)

what about deaf cyclists


----------



## phil_hg_uk (15 Jun 2011)

ClichéGuevara said:


> I'm easily distracted so anything that makes my mind/concentration wander is a danger



I think you answered your own question


----------



## phil_hg_uk (15 Jun 2011)

numbnuts said:


> what about deaf cyclists



Deaf cyclists wouldnt be listening to music


----------



## tyred (15 Jun 2011)

I've always considered this dangerous without actually trying it myself but in reality, I can hear very little apart from wind noise once I go much above about 15mph.


----------



## kenuk1 (15 Jun 2011)

If the original question was asking about deaf cyclists I wouldnt have answered as I don't know how they manage so can't really comment, but for anyone without any hearing issues, why reduce it further whilst on ya bike when you need to be alert to your surroundings? And any tw4t of a bus driver who likes to get close to you! Thanks Arriva for this morning btw!


----------



## 4F (15 Jun 2011)

numbnuts said:


> what about deaf cyclists



Deaf cyclists would love the ability to hear


----------



## Lien Sdrawde (15 Jun 2011)

I would love to do this, but recognise the increase in danger - so I dont (even though i'm often tempted).


----------



## Moodyman (15 Jun 2011)

As well as losing one's ability to hear traffic, I can't envisage the listener being able to hear anything with wind noise.


----------



## 4F (15 Jun 2011)

ClichéGuevara said:


> Is there a safe way of doing this?
> 
> I'm easily distracted so anything that makes my mind/concentration wander is a danger, but I also like to be able to listen out for vehicles coming up behind me. Am I just scatter brained?



May I congratulate you on starting a thread which will go at least 10 pages as this subject is one of the ones which gets a lot of heated debate and will end in petty squabbling.

my 2 pennies worth, imho anyone who makes an effort to hinder one of their basic senses is an idiot.  

There that should start things off


----------



## kenuk1 (15 Jun 2011)

4F said:


> May I congratulate you on starting a thread which will go at least 10 pages as this subject is one of the ones which gets a lot of heated debate and will end in petty squabbling.
> 
> my 2 pennies worth, imho anyone who makes an effort to hinder one of their basic senses is an idiot.
> 
> There that should start things off



End of Thread lol


----------



## phil_hg_uk (15 Jun 2011)

Maybe it will get moved into the helmet sub forum 

Oh while I think about it will you be wearing a helmet while listening to your tunes


----------



## cd365 (15 Jun 2011)

tyred said:


> I've always considered this dangerous without actually trying it myself but in reality, I can hear very little apart from wind noise once I go much above about 15mph.



+1


----------



## corshamjim (15 Jun 2011)

A handlebar-mounted radio or player would be ok - so long as there are no other cyclists/pedestrians around who might not share your taste in music. The only cycle-specific one I'm aware of is this one. http://www1.conrad-uk.com/scripts/w...=841414&no_brotkrumennavi=1&zhmmh_area_kz=LN#

I have one - reception is pretty poor except for the most local stations. There's an aux socket for an mp3 player which I haven't tried.

Using headphones while riding is (in my not at all humble opinion) plain stupid.


----------



## monkeypony (15 Jun 2011)

If you can't ride safely with headphones in then you are a fool and probably can't ride safely without them either.......


----------



## 4F (15 Jun 2011)

monkeypony said:


> If you can't ride safely with headphones in then you are a fool and probably can't ride safely without them either.......




Nice


----------



## Melonfish (15 Jun 2011)

headphones whilst cycling? yeah feel free, also feel free to become a smear upon the tarmac at your earliest convenience. 

if i had to choose between cycling with headphones on and wearing blinkers i think i'd go for blinkers. that way at least i wouldn't at the last minute see it coming and realise my absolutely stupid and fatal mistake.
pete


----------



## BSRU (15 Jun 2011)

monkeypony said:


> If you can't ride safely with headphones in then you are a fool and probably can't ride safely without them either.......



Headphones in what???


----------



## ian turner (15 Jun 2011)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Maybe it will get moved into the helmet sub forum
> 
> Oh while I think about it will you be wearing a helmet while listening to your tunes


----------



## Bicycle (15 Jun 2011)

I'm a recent convert to iPod cycling.

On longer runs in rural areas it's a real boon. Opinions may vary on this.

I'm no clinician, so I couldn't comment on whether it impairs the effectiveness of the protective bubble my combined senses provide.

However, little beats the right music while pedalling in and around the Malvern Hills, the Beacons or any twisting rural roads.

I wear my earpieces under an ear-warmer thingy, under a helmet.

There is wind noise, but it's not too bad. The earpieces I have (stolen from one of my children) allow in the tyre noise of cars approaching from behind, so I feel reasonable 'connected' and I'm an obsessive looker-behinder (former motorcycle courier). I feel quite dialled into the riding environment.

However, I don't wear them in towns and cities and don't think I ever would. I know people who do (and who aren't idiots) but for me it feels a bit risky.

I can't explain why one feels OK and the other doesn't...

I guess at the end of the day bicycles are riskier than cars, cars riskier than trains and trains riskier than aeroplanes.

I rather like music while I pedal. I used to be slightly against it, but once I'd tried it and sorted a means of allowing a little noise in, my views changed a little.

Key element: Put a long playlist on before you set off. The music always stops halfway up a stiff climb.

Although there are other opinions in this discussion, I've checked with the Almighty and He says that as in all other matters, I am completely right on this one. Which is nice.


----------



## 4F (15 Jun 2011)

Bicycle said:


> However, I don't wear them in towns and cities and don't think I ever would. I know people who do (and who aren't idiots)



They sound like idiots to me


----------



## Bromptonaut (15 Jun 2011)

Hearing is quite important to me in building a picture of what's going on around me. In town it's confirming and supplementing observation, particularly in terms of what's behind. Engine tone can identify to the possibly aggressive driver and in London streets hearing is often the first clue of an emergency vehicle's approach. 

Out of town engine noise can be audible over several hundred yards, long before something hoves into sight. Car, motorbike or tractor? 

But then there's a hell of a difference between soft music/low volume with open backed earpieces/phones and metal played at max plus active noise cancelling.


----------



## Norm (15 Jun 2011)

[QUOTE 1428879"]
Jez,

Shall we have this dance? (Insert light-hearted smilie of your choice here)
[/quote]
**grabs popcorn**


----------



## Angelfishsolo (15 Jun 2011)

Spoon inserted into pot and stirring begun. I think the quote below is utter rubbish.


monkeypony said:


> If you can't ride safely with headphones in then you are a fool and probably can't ride safely without them either.......


----------



## 4F (15 Jun 2011)

[QUOTE 1428879"]
Jez,

Shall we have this dance? (Insert light-hearted smilie of your choice here)
[/quote]

It would of course be a very very thin smilie only 1mm thick  Oh hang on, that got changed didn't it


----------



## calibanzwei (15 Jun 2011)

Sometimes I do... sometimes I don't... and this is on busy roads during my commutes to work and college. Full hi-vis, lights and quick/full looks behind when required.

No difference in my abilities in correctly navigating the road... with or without, it won't effect the abilities of others.

...and an atheist


----------



## itchyrider (15 Jun 2011)

Listen to music all the time while riding my bike you cant beat it, I'm so much calmer, it makes the ride so much more pleasurable. It just makes you use your eyes alot more its second nature now.....


----------



## wheres_my_beard (15 Jun 2011)

[neutral] Each to their own, surely.

If you feel you can ride safely with headphones, do it. 

If not, don't. [/neutral]

I love riding with music, it gets me on the mood for a hard ride (I have sh!t headphones though so I can still hear the world around me though)


----------



## Rhythm Thief (15 Jun 2011)

I can't understand it, myself. Part of the fun of cycling is being in the environment. Why you'd then play music through a pair of crappy headphones is beyond me. If I'm listening to music, I like to actually listen to it, not have it buzzing away on some tinny little headphones. And I prefer to hear what's coming up behind me (as well as looking over my shoulder).
But if it works for you, great.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (15 Jun 2011)

Rhythm Thief said:


> I can't understand it, myself. Part of the fun of cycling is being in the environment. Why you'd then play music through a pair of crappy headphones is beyond me. If I'm listening to music, I like to actually listen to it, not have it buzzing away on some tinny little headphones. And I prefer to hear what's coming up behind me (as well as looking over my shoulder).
> But if it works for you, great.



I totally agree with you, everytime I see one of these threads I cant help thinking why not just enjoy the surroundings and if your not enjoying it maybe you shouldnt be doing it. 

When I go for a ride I use it to get away from everything for a while, mull things over in my head and just enjoy and explore the area.


----------



## SquareDaff (15 Jun 2011)

Rhythm Thief said:


> I can't understand it, myself. Part of the fun of cycling is being in the environment.



+1 on this. Have had one blocked ear all week and have found cycling really difficult. You don't realise just how much you rely on your hearing until it's impaired for one reason or another. I've jumped out of my skin several times when vehicle have passed (even though not close) just because I haven't heard them until they're on top of me (not literally obviously  )


----------



## wiggydiggy (15 Jun 2011)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I totally agree with you, everytime I see one of these threads I cant help thinking why not just enjoy the surroundings and if your not enjoying it maybe you shouldnt be doing it.
> 
> When I go for a ride I use it to get away from everything for a while, mull things over in my head and just enjoy and explore the area.



Agree too, when I'm not commuting I'm cycling for pleasure and I want to enjoy the sounds of the countryside whilst out and about.


----------



## monkeypony (15 Jun 2011)

Rhythm Thief said:


> I can't understand it, myself. Part of the fun of cycling is being in the environment.




I agree, but if I'm riding any more than about 3 hours on my own I just get bored  alternating between 'natural environment' and music helps the time pass.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (15 Jun 2011)

Music through the headphones? I hadn't thought of doing that. I was more concerned at missing play for today.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (15 Jun 2011)

monkeypony said:


> I agree, but if I'm riding any more than about 3 hours on my own I just get bored  alternating between 'natural environment' and music helps the time pass.



Fair enough. I suppose I come at this from the point of view of someone who can quite happily put in a ten hour nightshift alone in the cab of a truck with no radio or music of any kind. I'm quite happy alone with my own thoughts. Which is probably how so many lorry drivers become serial killers.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Jun 2011)

SquareDaff said:


> +1 on this.* Have had one blocked ear all week and have found cycling really difficult*. You don't realise just how much you rely on your hearing until it's impaired for one reason or another. *I've jumped out of my skin several times when vehicle have passed* (even though not close) just because I haven't heard them until they're on top of me (not literally obviously  )




I'm deaf in my right ear and the left one is not very good and the hearing aid is piss poor, so to make up my disablity I use my mirror a lot more than a car driver would, in this way I'm more aware on whats happing around me and don't have any difficulty and I don't have jump out of my skin moments


----------



## Furkz (15 Jun 2011)

dont for whatever you do cycle with sennheisers i tried it for a short blast at night on a private road where i knew there would be no other cars etc and their too good at noise cancelling, pt you in a bubble. awesome but keep them for the gym or when women are talking


----------



## SquareDaff (15 Jun 2011)

I suppose it's what you get used to. Not having the greatest of eyesight (without contacts anyway) then I've always been reliant on my hearing. Just didn't realise how much until this week and can't imagine why anyone would want to voluntarily "dull" a sense. Looking forward to next Tuesday already when, unless it clears itself with drops, it gets syringed and normal hearing services will be resumed.

I suppose that, like you, I'd use mirrors to compensate if I did have impaired hearing but wonder how may iPod users do this?!?!


----------



## Fnaar (15 Jun 2011)

I'd probably give it a go in the countryside, but not in town. But I can never get headphones to stay in... tried it while running, and they kept falling out, and I wouldn't want the 'earmuff' type. Anyway, I kinda like listening to the world instead of music while cycling. Dangerous in traffic, I'd say.


----------



## tyred (15 Jun 2011)

But would it be dangerous in traffic?

As a rural dweller, I rarely have to ride in traffic but when I do, there is so much noise from so many vehicles, I find it difficult to filter out what's relevant. In contrast, when I ride on quiet country roads like I usually do, cars are few and far between and I like to hear them approach. Perhaps it's just because I so rarely ride in a busy town that I haven't developed the selective hearing necessary for an urban environment.


----------



## Xiorell (15 Jun 2011)

I hate having earphones and such when I am out at all... walking, fishing, cycling... just pisses me off. I brought a really good sony MP3 a few years ago and I can count the number of times it's left the house with the fingers on one hand.

I personally don't think they should be used when cycling, I use my ears alot when I am out. To a lesser extent I don't think they are a great idea when jogging either, depending on where you jog.


----------



## Jan Ullrich (15 Jun 2011)

bad idea in my view


----------



## gds58 (15 Jun 2011)

numbnuts said:


> what about deaf cyclists



I imagine that most will have some form of hearing enhancement/aid which would no doubt assist them.


----------



## Silver Fox (15 Jun 2011)

Cycle with headphones if you don't mind being an organ donor.


----------



## numbnuts (15 Jun 2011)

gds58 said:


> I imagine that most will have some form of hearing enhancement/aid which would no doubt assist them.


I was given an NHS hearing aid and it is piss poor for cycling too much wind noise, the mirror is more user friendly and now seeing is better than my hearing.


----------



## Melonfish (15 Jun 2011)

Silver Fox said:


> Cycle with headphones if you don't mind being an organ donor.



QFT and LOL


----------



## monkeypony (16 Jun 2011)

For those who believe its dangerous to ride with ones hearing impaired,

What is it that you are listening for and how does it effect your riding?

Do you all scamper out of the way the minute you hear a car behind you or does your position in the road actually remain unchanged?

If you are going to change your position in the road, how much do you rely on what you can hear over what you can actually SEE?

I rarely hear cars approaching over the wind noise anyway so I tend to rely on my eyes rather than ears.


----------



## Cringles (16 Jun 2011)

I don't see any problem, with having only a earphone in the left ear. I constantly check behind me, as I do with mirrors in a car. Windy days block out the sound of the road, more than a low volume podcast in my ear.


----------



## 4F (16 Jun 2011)

monkeypony said:


> I tend to rely on my eyes rather than ears.



I tend to use both


----------



## Norm (16 Jun 2011)

monkeypony said:


> ... so I tend to rely on my eyes rather than ears.


 This would be relevant if anyone had suggested that they rely on their ears.

But they haven't, so it isn't.

What I hear doesn't tell me when it is safe to change position, but it might tell me when it isn't safe.


----------



## Bromptonaut (16 Jun 2011)

Norm said:


> This would be relevant if anyone had suggested that they rely on their ears.
> 
> But they haven't, so it isn't.
> 
> What I hear doesn't tell me when it is safe to change position, but it might tell me when it isn't safe.




+1


----------



## funnymummy (16 Jun 2011)

I have a slight loss of hearing in my right ear, it's like the underwater effect, words are audible but very muffled. In winter or windy days I have to wear a buff as the cold really is painfull, but I always leave my left side uncovered. I tried covering both ears once But felt very nervous, my left ear has become more sensitive it compensates for thr right & I couldn't hear things coming up behind me, or traffic approaching round bends up front as clearly... 
We have senses for a reason, we should use them wisely. Those that don't have certain sense learn to live with that, they adapt & can continue doing things minus that sense, but to 'block' one occasionlay will leave you vulnerable, no matter how confident you feel, your body jusy can't cope with loosing something instantly.


----------



## Dan B (16 Jun 2011)

Norm said:


> What I hear doesn't tell me when it is safe to change position, but it might tell me when it isn't safe.


So, assuming for the sake of argument that riding with headphones would necessarily drown out these external sounds (which is not true, but just assume), the only downside is that you would have to look behind you sometimes when usually you would already know it's not safe to change position.May be less convenient, but it's hardly going to make you an organ donor is it?

Half the people (not you, others) bleating about "losing a vital sense" in this thread seem to have lost their vital sense of proportion already


----------



## wiggydiggy (16 Jun 2011)

Jezston said:


> ****Raaahhhhh! I'm really angry****



Made me smile there Capt Angry


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Jun 2011)

I've stopped wearing headphones whilst walking after an embarrassing incident in a shopping precinct... I was walking along, minding my own business, listening to my mp3 player when out of nowhere I heard a whooshing noise to my right which got louder and louder... in fear of my life I ducked down and raised my hands to defend myself against the imminent missile attack... at which point I realised it was just a noise coming from the mp3 player and not a missile, but it was too late... I'm practically on my knees, protecting my head with my hands and looking at a variety of WTF expressions on the passing shoppers faces.


----------



## 4F (16 Jun 2011)

Jezston said:


> - If are going to throw insults at people for listening to music whilst riding with opinions based on bollocks, presumptions and nonsense, f*** you too.
> Bye!



hahaha


----------



## corshamjim (16 Jun 2011)

Oops! Yes I can think of a few tracks which include the sound of cars, sirens etc, which could be confusing if they're not familiar already.

One in particular which has the sound of car horns, a whooshing sound at the end and a suitably apt title is 'Suicide' by Barclay James Harvest.


----------



## CharlieB (16 Jun 2011)

corshamjim said:


> Oops! Yes I can think of a few tracks which include the sound of cars, sirens etc, which could be confusing if they're not familiar already.
> 
> One in particular which has the sound of car horns, a whooshing sound at the end and a suitably apt title is 'Suicide' by Barclay James Harvest.


Sorry to go off-topic;
The first time I was introduced to that song, and urged at the time to listen carefully, it scared the bejasus out of me.
'Please for God's sake, let me move my car'…

To return to topic;
iPods/headphones while cycling: daft, just plain daft.


----------



## SquareDaff (16 Jun 2011)

If a pedestrian on a shared cycle path stepped out in front of you on your bike because they had their headphones in and didn't hear you coming you'd complain. It would be all their fault - they should have been aware of you etc, etc.... Any of this sounding familar re: motorist v cyclist?!?


----------



## wiggydiggy (16 Jun 2011)

MontyVeda said:


> +1
> 
> 
> I've stopped wearing headphones whilst walking after an embarrassing incident in a shopping precinct... I was walking along, minding my own business, listening to my mp3 player when out of nowhere I heard a whooshing noise to my right which got louder and louder... in fear of my life I ducked down and raised my hands to defend myself against the imminent missile attack... at which point I realised it was just a noise coming from the mp3 player and not a missile, but it was too late... I'm practically on my knees, protecting my head with my hands and looking at a variety of WTF expressions on the passing shoppers faces.



You should have run off screaming 'They are coming! All of you run'


----------



## ebournecyclist (16 Jun 2011)

To each, his/her own adult choice i would have thought. I choose not to, that isn't to say I wouldn't but I haven't. I have rides where I think it would be less advisable, but others may feel differently.

But, if (heaven forbid, touching wood etc) I were ever to have an accident with a pedestrian/vehicle/insert other I think it would be harder to defend my corner in respect to my own responsibility if the other party were able to point to the fact that I had headphone/s in. Whether it were fair or not I could see it being argued and used against me.


----------



## Inertia (16 Jun 2011)

To add my 2 pennies worth, maybe its just me but as long as its not so loud you cant hear anything else at all then I don't see a problem, you should be checking visually before you make any maneuvers anyway. If you are the kind of person who is easily distracted then maybe not, but that just seems common sense. Although people may find it inadvisable, its pure speculation that its extremely dangerous, unless anyone actually has figures.


----------



## SquareDaff (16 Jun 2011)

Inertia said:


> Although people may find it inadvisable, its pure speculation that its extremely dangerous, unless anyone actually has figures.


Can we have volunteers for a study on whether it's much easier to get knocked off your bike with headphones on/in rather than off please?


----------



## ian turner (16 Jun 2011)

corshamjim said:


> One in particular which has the sound of car horns, a whooshing sound at the end and a suitably apt title is 'Suicide' by Barclay James Harvest.



Detroit Rock City - Kiss



SquareDaff said:


> Can we have volunteers for a study on whether it's much easier to get knocked off your bike with headphones on/in rather than off please?


Add in the option of with or without helmet to see if wearing a helmet protects the earphone wearer from damage and if there is any difference in the number of accidents between those only wearing earphones and those only wearing helmets


----------



## 4F (16 Jun 2011)

SquareDaff said:


> Can we have volunteers for a study on whether it's much easier to get knocked off your bike with headphones on/in rather than off please?



Will volunteers have to wear a helmet and jump red lights ?


----------



## 4F (16 Jun 2011)

ian turner said:


> Detroit Rock City - Kiss
> 
> 
> Add in the option of with or without helmet to see if wearing a helmet protects the earphone wearer from damage and if there is any difference in the number of accidents between those only wearing earphones and those only wearing helmets



Grrrrrrr, beat me to it


----------



## Dan B (16 Jun 2011)

SquareDaff said:


> If a pedestrian on a shared cycle path stepped out in front of you on your bike because they had their headphones in and didn't hear you coming you'd complain


No, I'd expect it, because that's what pedestrians often do and on a shared path they have priority anyway

Plus which I don't think anyone on the pro-headphones side of the argument is suggesting that making random direction changes into the path of other vehicles is a good idea, irrespective of whether you can hear them coming.

Bad analogy


----------



## Chris.IOW (16 Jun 2011)

I don't listen to anything when cycling, as has been mentioned before I like to hear the sounds of the countryside I'm cycling though and I rarely cycle in traffic.

As for all this talk of it being distracting:

I drive my car and have my music on, often a bit loud and I sometimes even sing along, add to that I'm in a car and therefore can't hear the other traffic that much anyway, and often have someone talking at me from the passenger seat, but somehow when I change road position, such as turning or changing lanes on a motorway I manage to avoid other cars. I would think other senses are more important then hearing traffic to keep you safe on the roads.

I also go running, well slow jogging really, and always listen to my Ipod, (I would probably choose to throw myself under a truck to ease the boredom of running without music). Again when crossing a road I look carefully rather than listening for a car.

Besides with the growth of electric cars there are a lot of cars out there that don't make any noise as they approach you anyway.


----------



## Moderators (16 Jun 2011)

Keep it polite, please.
Jezston - I'm looking at you. Stop it.


----------



## gaz (16 Jun 2011)

I don't have a problem with people that listen to music etc.. whilst cycling.
BUT if you let the music distract you from cycling safely. Then that is where you become a silly cyclist.


----------



## SquareDaff (16 Jun 2011)

4F said:


> Will volunteers have to wear a helmet and jump red lights ?


Was trying to avoid mentioning that - but would be interested to find out how may headphone wearing advocates also think RLJ'ing is OK!! 

Light blue touch paper and stand back


----------



## SquareDaff (16 Jun 2011)

Dan B said:


> No, I'd expect it, because that's what pedestrians often do and on a shared path they have priority anyway
> 
> Plus which I don't think anyone on the pro-headphones side of the argument is suggesting that making random direction changes into the path of other vehicles is a good idea, irrespective of whether you can hear them coming.
> 
> Bad analogy


Someone not answering with abuse- excellent!!
OK Dan - I take your point - but we (as cyclists) do exercise our freedom to move about the road much more than cars (who tend to stick in one lane or another) in the same way pedestrians do on a shared use path. Granted we might not have the priority over other users that pedestrians have but hopefully you get my analogy. It's so easy to become distracted by things other than those we should be concentrating on when you're just riding a bike. Why increase the risks? Personally I wouldn't. It's my view and is the one I've expressed. However If you feel you'd like to take your chances with the increased risk then it's your right to do so too. Hopefully it's a risk that will only have implications for you.


----------



## 4F (16 Jun 2011)

SquareDaff said:


> Someone not answering with abuse- excellent!!



To be fair to Jezston there was a very recent thread which he put up a valiant fight in defending the use of cycling whilst wearing headphones and a couple of my comments on this thread where trying to get a reaction from him.
Seems they worked


----------



## SquareDaff (16 Jun 2011)

4F said:


> To be fair to Jezston there was a very recent thread which he put up a valiant fight in defending the use of cycling whilst wearing headphones and a couple of my comments on this thread where trying to get a reaction from him.
> Seems they worked


I'll also be fair to Jezston - I wasn't actually refering to him. I don't actually consider what he puts abuse as I'm reasonably sure tongue is usually firmly in cheek but without the emoticons! He usually has some good counter points and the whole point of a lot of these forums is debate. If you were right all the time life would be very boring!! Just had some responses on other topics where it's been over the top and sometimes bordering on personal!


----------



## Jezston (16 Jun 2011)

Moderators said:


> Keep it polite, please.
> Jezston - I'm looking at you. Stop it.



With the amount of grief I get for chosing to do something that affects no one else?

With the amount of grief I got on the last, and this thread because of it?

My single indignant rage post was supposed to be tongue in cheek and on the level of those who posted similar directed at me.

I'm guessing this deletion and moderator post was from one of the moderators who has disagreed with my views on this in the past and been quite happy to be more than a little impolite towards me over them? On threads where I got singled out for harrangment, I'm now getting singled out for doing it? That's real classy. Real classy.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (16 Jun 2011)

4F said:


> May I congratulate you on starting a thread which will go at least 10 pages as this subject is one of the ones which gets a lot of heated debate and will end in petty squabbling.
> 
> my 2 pennies worth, imho anyone who makes an effort to hinder one of their basic senses is an idiot.
> 
> There that should start things off





BURN THE WITCH.


----------



## 4F (16 Jun 2011)

Jezston said:


> My single indignant rage post was supposed to be tongue in cheek and on the level of those who posted similar directed at me..



Thats how I took it and it seemed harsh to remove your post. Maybe if you had stuck one of these  at the end it would have stayed


----------



## wiggydiggy (16 Jun 2011)

Jezston said:


> With the amount of grief I get for chosing to do something that affects no one else?
> 
> With the amount of grief I got on the last, and this thread because of it?
> 
> ...



To be fair yours is the only post that that passive-aggresive attitude we (ie people) can display from time to time.....

I can understand though if you've had this debate before and go nowhere/abuse but TBH this (like several other topics) are always going to split the herd so to speak. Its one of those where you are never going to persuade me/others to wear headphones, and the flipside is I wont try and persuade you otherwise.

I think it is interesting that those that dont wear them, often do so as they want to enjoy the sounds around them. Much like someone that is listening to something they enjoy in fact 

On a side not I'm still finding my feet on these forums, and so far have seen only 2 mod comments (inc this one) and neither seemed impolite or singling people out.


----------



## Glow worm (16 Jun 2011)

Jezston said:


> With the amount of grief I get for chosing to do something that affects no one else?
> 
> With the amount of grief I got on the last, and this thread because of it?
> 
> ...



I'm with you on this one J having cycled with earphones for over 30 years. Could it just simply be that we are all programmed to react to sound in different ways? For some of us, listening to music at moderate volume can be a real pleasure, and doesn't in any way inhibit our reactions/ safety. For others, that simply may not be the case. I can't see any problem - live and let live and all that.


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Jun 2011)

Inertia said:


> To add my 2 pennies worth, maybe its just me but as long as its not so loud you cant hear anything else at all then I don't see a problem, you should be checking visually before you make any maneuvers anyway. If you are the kind of person who is easily distracted then maybe not, but that just seems common sense. Although people may find it inadvisable, its pure speculation that its extremely dangerous, unless anyone actually has figures.



Off topic... you wouldn't be Matt Inertia would you?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (16 Jun 2011)

+1


SquareDaff said:


> If a pedestrian on a shared cycle path stepped out in front of you on your bike because they had their headphones in and didn't hear you coming you'd complain. It would be all their fault - they should have been aware of you etc, etc.... Any of this sounding familar re: motorist v cyclist?!?


----------



## bigjim (16 Jun 2011)

I'm still confused as what it is that you are listening for and what you could do about it when you hear it? Does the sound of an approaching vehicle make you change your line etc? The only thing that alters my riding are visual such as parked cars, potholes, buses about to pull out etc. I would look back on these occassions, not rely on my ears. I can't think of anything relating to my hearing that alters my behaviour. A mirror is a really useful tool but again that is a visual aid. By the way I don't use an i pod, mp3 etc.


----------



## marzjennings (16 Jun 2011)

I've cycled with headphones for years, never had a problem on or off road.

I'd love to know, other to confirm there are cars about (really!), what additional information people gleam from listening to traffic. No one ever makes a maneuver in the road without looking first, so if we use our eyes to check for dangers, what are you listening for? 

For example, cycling the small roads of Cornwall I'd often not hear a car come up behind me. So what, what have I missed? They'll overtake when they can and I look back often and so I'll pull over and make room if required.

Cycling in London, traffic everywhere, the noise of traffic is constant and confusing. Again listening to music doesn't affect my ability to check what's around me and whether my way is clear.

Cycling now here in Texas, at least with headphones on I don't get to hear the stream's of abuse from pickup drivers as they pass me.

I do think the claims of increased risk are bogus and just opinions with no facts behind them.


----------



## SquareDaff (16 Jun 2011)

bigjim said:


> I'm still confused as what it is that you are listening for and what you could do about it when you hear it? Does the sound of an approaching vehicle make you change your line etc? The only thing that alters my riding are visual such as parked cars, potholes, buses about to pull out etc. I would look back on these occassions, not rely on my ears. I can't think of anything relating to my hearing that alters my behaviour. A mirror is a really useful tool but again that is a visual aid. By the way I don't use an i pod, mp3 etc.


Lunch time almost at an end - so just one quick example. 

A siren changes my cycling behaviour - it alerts me that a potentially fast moving vehicle that may not be obeying the normal traffic rules may be about. I'll probably hear it a long while before I see it, mirrors or not. 

Sure there are other examples.....


----------



## 4F (16 Jun 2011)

bigjim said:


> I'm still confused as what it is that you are listening for and what you could do about it when you hear it? Does the sound of an approaching vehicle make you change your line etc? The only thing that alters my riding are visual such as parked cars, potholes, buses about to pull out etc. I would look back on these occassions, not rely on my ears. I can't think of anything relating to my hearing that alters my behaviour. A mirror is a really useful tool but again that is a visual aid. By the way I don't use an i pod, mp3 etc.



My commute is mostly rural and usually very quiet. Usually I will take a strong secondary position however if I hear something approaching from behind I may consider altering my road position (not without looking first) depending on what may be approaching whether it be a corner or a car. This maybe taking primary position or if the vehicle behind is a tractor or HGV pulling into a layby to let it pass.

I also carry our frequent over the shoulder (life saver) checks. I do not use my hearing instead of shoulder checks, but as well as.


----------



## supercooper (16 Jun 2011)

numbnuts said:


> what about deaf cyclists



Deaf cyclists wont want to listen to music


----------



## marzjennings (16 Jun 2011)

SquareDaff said:


> Lunch time almost at an end - so just one quick example.
> 
> A siren changes my cycling behaviour - it alerts me that a potentially fast moving vehicle that may not be obeying the normal traffic rules may be about. I'll probably hear it a long while before I see it, mirrors or not.
> 
> Sure there are other examples.....



A siren is a bad example. It's something even us headphone wearing nutters can hear. I'm not sure I can even turn my ipod up loud enough to drown out a siren. It's an anomaly we would all hear and react to.


----------



## monkeypony (16 Jun 2011)

SquareDaff said:


> If a pedestrian on a shared cycle path stepped out in front of you on your bike because they had their headphones in and didn't hear you coming you'd complain. It would be all their fault - they should have been aware of you etc, etc.... Any of this sounding familar re: motorist v cyclist?!?




If a pedestrian stepped out in front of you it would be because they didn't LOOK not because they couldn't hear you.

You should LOOK (walking or cycling) whether you can hear something or not, which actually makes the hearing bit rather redundant


----------



## SquareDaff (16 Jun 2011)

marzjennings said:


> I'd love to know, other to confirm there are cars about (really!), what additional information people gleam from listening to traffic. No one ever makes a maneuver in the road without looking first, so if we use our eyes to check for dangers, what are you listening for?
> 
> I do think the claims of increased risk are bogus and just opinions with no facts behind them.


We're each defined by our experiences. For instance - about 5-6 weeks ago I was climbing a hill in a quiet country lane when an idiot approached from behind too quickly. I was about half way around a blind right hander, Due to this idiots speed he assumed he'd just whip past me. Unfortunately a car was coming down the hill in the opposite direction. Cue screeching brakes, skidding in the wet. 

I look a lot but the 1st thing that alerted me to this plonkers loss of control was the brake squeal. Cue change of underwear and as much power as I could put through the pedals. He missed me by a couple of inches. Granted it's only my opinion but I reckon if my hearing had been impaired I'd have been laid out on his bonnet. Your hearing works in all directions at once all the time. Unfortunately your eyesight doesn't!


----------



## Melonfish (16 Jun 2011)

See in a perfic world, we could in fact all cycle with headphones in, and not just the padded ones or the in ear ones but those bloody weird earplug type things that kill all other sound and make the music tinny (as seen on ipods)
this would be because all road users would obey the law and look out for other road users.

however, we ALL know this to be untrue and it certainly is not a perfic world.
simple fact is we need all of our senses to protect ourselves from other road users who honestly don't think or don't care about the danger they can impose upon us.
pete


----------



## Norm (16 Jun 2011)

Jezston said:


> I'm guessing this deletion and moderator post was from one of the moderators who has disagreed with my views on this in the past and been quite happy to be more than a little impolite towards me over them? On threads where I got singled out for harrangment, I'm now getting singled out for doing it? That's real classy. Real classy.


Oh, do please stop being so paranoid, you are not that special. 

If you tell everyone who disagrees with you to eff off, you will get your ass spanked. Whoever you are.


----------



## Jezston (16 Jun 2011)

PM


----------



## Norm (16 Jun 2011)

Dan B said:


> So, assuming for the sake of argument that riding with headphones would necessarily drown out these external sounds (which is not true, but just assume), the only downside is that you would have to look behind you sometimes when usually you would already know it's not safe to change position.May be less convenient, but it's hardly going to make you an organ donor is it?
> 
> Half the people (not you, others) bleating about "losing a vital sense" in this thread seem to have lost their vital sense of proportion already


I use a mirror as well, but for similar purposes, to help build the scene of the environment I'm cycling in, to enhance rather than replace basic observation. 

I know its possible to have the headphones at a volume which doesn't overwhelm external noises but my choice is to use a Buff pulled up around the ears to remove any wind noise and not to replace it with ear buds.

I couldn't / wouldn't say that I've ever been in a position where accurate hearing has saved me from a tumble, but I'd rather not chance it. 

As an aside on the subject of sunglasses, there is actually a legal maximum for the amount of light blocked so, at the extreme, yes, we are told we shouldn't wear sunnies.


----------



## Norm (16 Jun 2011)

Jezston said:


> 1. Again, my post was tongue in cheek.
> 
> 2. I didn't say that at all.


1. A poor defence and completely at odds with the way that post and your other posts appear.

2. I agree, that's not quite what you said. I'm sorry, I'm using the phone and can't do multiple quotes. It's similar in interpretation, though.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (16 Jun 2011)

As far as I am concerned all of my senses combine to give me a "picture" of what is around me. When I drive I listen to music but when it comes to needing to do a tight manoeuvre the music goes off as I need all of my concentration. I infer from this that when I listen to music some of my concentration is being used to enjoy the music and not pay attention to the road. When I cycle I know I want every last piece of my available concentration on the task at hand. Be it a steep rocky climb or navigating through traffic.. Thus there is no way I will wear headphones.

Peds who wander along trails with their invisible music shell around them seem oblivious of anything else, be it a shouted Hello, a bell, a screech of breaks. It is only as I pass them they realise I am there and some get very shirty about the fact ("You scared me to death"; "Where the hell did you come from"). The answer is usually "Pay attention to what's going on around you" I was taught to be aware of my surroundings as much as possible at all times.


----------



## SquareDaff (16 Jun 2011)

Norm said:


> 1. A poor defence and completely at odds with the way that post and your other posts appear.


It's been said earlier - the only thing missing from these posts is an emoticon. I "get" that they're tongue in cheek and I notice others do too. Just add the emoticon to prevent misinterpretation. 

Taking a viewpoint to an extreme is a good tool to incite debate! It's worked already hasn't it?!?!?


----------



## Bicycle (16 Jun 2011)

I agree with earlier posters who say these things depend on location and situation.

I use an mp3 when cycling on rural roads, but unplug in towns and cities. 

In that regard, it's not unlike reading and replying to SMS while driving: It might be argued that it's fine to do it in the fast, sweeping bends of a quiet rural A-road where there are few other road users and you can hack along at high speeds, but not good on a busy Motorway where some fool might change lanes in front of you.

Similarly, taking calls on a hand-held mobile: Not a good idea at illegal speeds and in the wet while consuming sandwich and hot coffee, but may be perfectly fine in other circumstances. 

It's all a matter of where each of us sets his or her boundaries.


----------



## BSRU (16 Jun 2011)

Bicycle said:


> I agree with earlier posters who say these things depend on location and situation.
> 
> I use an mp3 when cycling on rural roads, but unplug in towns and cities.
> 
> ...



Reading/replying to an SMS or using a hand held mobile should *never ever* be done while driving, it's as bad as drunk driving.


----------



## SquareDaff (16 Jun 2011)

Bicycle said:


> In that regard, it's not unlike reading and replying to SMS while driving: It might be argued that it's fine to do it in the fast, sweeping bends of a quiet rural A-road where there are few other road users and you can hack along at high speeds, but not good on a busy Motorway where some fool might change lanes in front of you.


Ello, ello, ello. Thank you for your £100 donation to the Policemans Xmas Party 2011 sonny jim  !!


----------



## Bicycle (16 Jun 2011)

BSRU said:


> Reading/replying to an SMS or using a hand held mobile should *never ever* be done while driving, it's as bad as drunk driving.




Quite so... I stand corrected. 

Happily for us all, failure to spot a spoof posting is not an offence under the Road Traffic Act.


----------



## Inertia (16 Jun 2011)

MontyVeda said:


> Off topic... you wouldn't be Matt Inertia would you?


Nope, sorry


----------



## Chris.IOW (16 Jun 2011)

[quote name='Bicycle' timestamp='1308236929' 

It's all a matter of where each of us sets his or her boundaries.
[/quote]

Well no....the points you made were more about where the Government sets the boundaries as they are all illegal. Riding with a headphone isn't as far ad I'm aware.


----------



## SquareDaff (16 Jun 2011)

Chris.IOW said:


> Well no....the points you made were more about where the Government sets the boundaries as they are all illegal. Riding with a headphone isn't as far ad I'm aware.


I'm not being pedantic here...just asking for peoples thoughts....couldn't you be done for riding without due care and attention?!YEs I know you could argue the same about car drivers listening to CD players but we're a cycling forum. Is it feasible? WOuld it stand up in court?


----------



## numbnuts (16 Jun 2011)

YES we have made 8 pages, I bet this could go on forever


----------



## SquareDaff (16 Jun 2011)

numbnuts said:


> YES we have made 8 pages, I bet this could go on forever


Sorry I didn't catch that - I had my earphones in


----------



## Chris.IOW (16 Jun 2011)

SquareDaff said:


> I'm not being pedantic here...just asking for peoples thoughts....couldn't you be done for riding without due care and attention?!YEs I know you could argue the same about car drivers listening to CD players but we're a cycling forum. Is it feasible? WOuld it stand up in court?



It's an interesting point, but they would have to prove that the listening to music has degraded a persons ability to control the bike surely. This would seem difficult to prove.

I guess it could be tested if a cyclist listening to music caused an accident and this was deemed a contributing factor.


----------



## SquareDaff (16 Jun 2011)

Chris.IOW said:


> It's an interesting point, but they would have to prove that the listening to music has degraded a persons ability to control the bike surely. This would seem difficult to prove.
> 
> I guess it could be tested if a cyclist listening to music caused an accident and this was deemed a contributing factor.


I know there have been studies which would seem to indicate that a persons driving style can be affected by the type of music listened to. From my own experiences I would tend to agree. 

Is it too much of a leap to suggest that this could potentially translate to cycling style too?


----------



## Dan B (16 Jun 2011)

SquareDaff said:


> I'm not being pedantic here...just asking for peoples thoughts....couldn't you be done for riding without due care and attention?


If the standard of your riding fell below that expected of a prudent cyclist, yes. But that's the definition of the offence and irrespective of whether you have headphones in - i don't know the cycling specifics here but to be done for the analogous driving offence you would usually have to actually be doing something wrong.


----------



## samid (16 Jun 2011)

I have no problem listening to music while driving - but I wouldn't drive listening to music via earphones as they tend to isolate from the surroundings much more. Maybe it's psychological, I dunno. Maybe we need something like "noise-enhancing earphones" for cycling? Could be a cool new product idea


----------



## Chris.IOW (16 Jun 2011)

samid said:


> . Maybe we need something like "noise-enhancing earphones" for cycling? Could be a cool new product idea



Hmmmmh, should have kept that one to yourself, race you to the Patent office!!


----------



## Norm (16 Jun 2011)

SquareDaff said:


> YEs I know you could argue the same about car drivers listening to CD players ...


The comparison with listening to music whilst driving is, IMO, of limited relevance because the need to have a constant "image" of potential dangers approaching from the rear is so much smaller in a car.


----------



## Chris.IOW (16 Jun 2011)

Norm said:


> The comparison with listening to music whilst driving is, IMO, of limited relevance because the need to have a constant "image" of potential dangers approaching from the rear is so much smaller in a car.



I disagree entirely, if I'm driving down a motorway what is happening behind me is probably the most important thing, because if somethig happens in front of me, I need to know exactly what my options are to avoid the incident. This information comes from know what is happening behind you. 

However having music on in the car, or headphones on my bike don't reduce my ability to take this in, as it's my eyes that obtain that information.


----------



## bennydorano (16 Jun 2011)

I find it very hard not to take my ipod when i go out by myself. I've yet to feel in any danger and i hear pretty much everything that is going on anyway. I'd be in the 15/16mph bracket on an average ride, maybe if I was hurtling along at 20+ I might feel different.


----------



## Norm (16 Jun 2011)

Chris.IOW said:


> I disagree entirely, if I'm driving down a motorway what is happening behind me is probably the most important thing, because if somethig happens in front of me, I need to know exactly what my options are to avoid the incident. This information comes from know what is happening behind you.
> 
> However having music on in the car, or headphones on my bike don't reduce my ability to take this in, as it's my eyes that obtain that information.


Comparison with motorways is also of limited relevance, unless you cycle on motorways too.


----------



## Chris.IOW (16 Jun 2011)

Norm said:


> Comparison with motorways is also of limited relevance, unless you cycle on motorways too.



I wasn't making a direct comparison with motorways, simply trying to illustrate that as a car driver it is as important to know what is happening behind you as it is for a cyclist and how you asimilate information when driving.

When driving round town it is also important to know what is behind you, if someone is tailgating you, you need to know to leave a greater breaking distance to the car in front for example. Again listening to music does not prohibit this.

I look forward to reading why this is an irrelevant comparison!


----------



## Norm (16 Jun 2011)

Chris.IOW said:


> I look forward to reading why this is an irrelevant comparison!


You'll note that I referred to "limited" relevance. 

Which means that I think it is relevant in limited circumstances.

You may also note that this is different to "disagreeing entirely".


----------



## corshamjim (16 Jun 2011)

I'm often grateful for the information my ears or mirror give me about what's coming up behind - in particular anything towing a trailer or caravan wider than the vehicle.  Thankfully trailers tend to have quite a distinctive sound.


----------



## Dragonwight (16 Jun 2011)

Isnt it ironic that someone wears a cycle helmet thats isnt proven to work and then wears headphones to cover their ears that are proven to work in preventing injury\accidents?


----------



## Andy j (16 Jun 2011)

I wear my head phones when i'm out on my own all the time and don't find they affect my cycling at all. all they do is stop you hearing something coming up behind you as early, but if some ones going to hit you from behind i don't think its going to matter if you've got headphones in or not.


----------



## rugbyluke (16 Jun 2011)

Just have one earphone in mate that's what I do


----------



## SquareDaff (17 Jun 2011)

4F said:


> May I congratulate you on starting a thread which will go at least 10 pages as this subject is one of the ones which gets a lot of heated debate and will end in petty squabbling.


You were wrong - it only went to 9


----------



## Angelfishsolo (17 Jun 2011)

So how many posted would it take to get it to ten?


----------



## BSRU (17 Jun 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> So how many posted would it take to get it to ten?



I think the person who has the first post on page 10 should win a prize, maybe an ipod.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (17 Jun 2011)

That sounds


----------



## Angelfishsolo (17 Jun 2011)

like a


----------



## Angelfishsolo (17 Jun 2011)

wonderful


----------



## Angelfishsolo (17 Jun 2011)

idea


----------



## Angelfishsolo (17 Jun 2011)

I


----------



## Angelfishsolo (17 Jun 2011)

shall


----------



## Angelfishsolo (17 Jun 2011)

await


----------



## Angelfishsolo (17 Jun 2011)

my


----------



## Angelfishsolo (17 Jun 2011)

shiney


----------



## Angelfishsolo (17 Jun 2011)

new toy with bated breath


----------



## SquareDaff (17 Jun 2011)

Will send you one with a faulty jack socket - apparently ear phones are bad for your health


----------



## Angelfishsolo (17 Jun 2011)

LMAO 


SquareDaff said:


> Will send you one with a faulty jack socket - apparently ear phones are bad for your health


----------



## ClichéGuevara (17 Jun 2011)

rugbyluke said:


> Just have one earphone in mate that's what I do




You are Vincent Van Gogh and I claim my £10.


----------



## BSRU (17 Jun 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> new toy with bated breath



Your prize has been upgraded to a hi-viz helmet fitted with daylight running lights plus surround sound speakers with a head up display to allow you to watch you favourite movies or play your favourite games while on the move.

All you need to do is forward a $100 administrative handling fee to my bank account located in Nigeria,, and it will be dispatched the same day.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (17 Jun 2011)

Fantastic I'll get right on it. BTW are you related to the Nigerian Prince for whom I am handling a funds transfer for? 


BSRU said:


> Your prize has been upgraded to a hi-viz helmet fitted with daylight running lights plus surround sound speakers with a head up display to allow you to watch you favourite movies or play your favourite games while on the move.
> 
> All you need to do is forward a $100 administrative handling fee to my bank account located in Nigeria,, and it will be dispatched the same day.


----------



## 4F (17 Jun 2011)

SquareDaff said:


> You were wrong - it only went to 9




ahem, cheers Angelfishsolo


----------



## Angelfishsolo (17 Jun 2011)

My pleasure 


4F said:


> ahem, cheers Angelfishsolo


----------



## jefmcg (17 Jun 2011)

Learnt something new this morning: headphones can protect you from left hooks!

(I got into a shouting match with a driver who overtook me and then immediately turned left - usual thing. It was a big yellow van, and it was in front of me, so hearing was not a factor. Afterwards a fellow cyclist asked me what it was about and commiserated with me, then asked me if I was wearing head phones at the time - they were draped around my neck - and then gave me a smug little lecture, pointing to his ears and saying "these are my mirrors". Remember, the incident happened *in front *of me. I challenge anyone to tell that the car following is about to overtake and left hook you based on the engine noise.

I hope it wasn't anyone here. Reminds me of the stories I read here about emergency room doctors asking if you were wearing a helmet when you come in with a leg injury)


----------



## BSRU (17 Jun 2011)

jefmcg said:


> Learnt something new this morning: headphones can protect you from left hooks!
> 
> (I got into a shouting match with a driver who overtook me and then immediately turned left - usual thing. It was a big yellow van, and it was in front of me, so hearing was not a factor. Afterwards a fellow cyclist asked me what it was about and commiserated with me, then asked me if I was wearing head phones at the time - they were draped around my neck - and then gave me a smug little lecture, pointing to his ears and saying "these are my mirrors". Remember, the incident happened *in front *of me. I challenge anyone to tell that the car following is about to overtake and left hook you based on the engine noise.
> 
> I hope it wasn't anyone here. Reminds me of the stories I read here about emergency room doctors asking if you were wearing a helmet when you come in with a leg injury)



The other cyclist was out of order for assuming something just because of your headphones.

You can sometimes hear a car preparing for a left hook, that sudden loud revving sound from behind as you approach a left turn is a good time for another look behind and a move across to primary.


----------



## Dragonwight (17 Jun 2011)

BSRU said:


> The other cyclist was out of order for assuming something just because of your headphones.
> 
> You can sometimes hear a car preparing for a left hook, that sudden loud revving sound from behind as you approach a left turn is a good time for another look behind and a move across to primary.



Sometimes accompanied by gear crunching sounds and squealing tyres. (For those without headphones or one headphone of course)


----------



## wiggydiggy (17 Jun 2011)

BSRU said:


> The other cyclist was a massive tool for assuming something just because of your headphones.
> 
> You can sometimes hear a car preparing for a left hook, that sudden loud revving sound from behind as you approach a left turn is a good time for another look behind and a move across to primary.



Edited for accuracy 

I might not wear them myself, but I wont assume blame on your part if you are wearing them....


----------



## david k (21 Jun 2011)

ClichéGuevara said:


> Is there a safe way of doing this?
> 
> I'm easily distracted so anything that makes my mind/concentration wander is a danger, but I also like to be able to listen out for vehicles coming up behind me. Am I just scatter brained?



i find it ok if on low, makes you use your eyes more

u cannot hear much on a motorbike so whats the difference??????????


----------



## Norm (21 Jun 2011)

david k said:


> u cannot hear much on a motorbike so whats the difference??????????


I think we did this one several times further up.

The difference is that what is behind me on the motorbike is of significantly less importance to my safety and of very little relevance to my planning. I get overtaken by more cars in one cycle-commute than I have been in total since I started riding motorbikes and I've yet to have a lorry or a bus pass me on the motorbike. 

I don't listen to music on motorbikes either, although many habits (such as life savers and protective bubbles) from one do transfer to the other.


----------



## 4F (21 Jun 2011)

david k said:


> i find it ok if on low, makes you use your eyes more
> 
> u cannot hear much on a motorbike so whats the difference??????????



I can understand now why you wear a helmet, risk compensation ?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Jun 2011)

4F said:


> I can understand now why you wear a helmet, risk compensation ?



That's a great line isn't it, 'makes you use your eyes more'. I never wear headphones and as a result of leaving my ears free I've found that sometimes I don't have to use my eyes at all!


----------



## 4F (21 Jun 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> That's a great line isn't it, 'makes you use your eyes more'. I never wear headphones and as a result of leaving my ears free I've found that sometimes I don't have to use my eyes at all!



I have been thinking that if you only had an earphone in one ear could you also cycle safely with one eye shut ? Someone needs to do a study ...


----------



## 4F (21 Jun 2011)

Which one is you Mort ? My money is the one on the right


----------



## lejogger (21 Jun 2011)

I seem to be one of these minority of cyclist who wear headphones while riding. In fact i've just packed mine away after using them on my commute this morning. I find it helps me to focus on my rhythm and cadance, especially when climbing.

Now I'm not going to start stating that wearing them makes my hearing clearer as a previous poster on a different thread tried to argue once, it certainly doesn't for me (something to do with reduced wind noise (I actually find wind noise is slightly increased with my particular brand of headphone)). I will happily agree that wearing them will fractionally impair my ability to hear as clearly as I would if I wasn't wearing them. However, I know that my cycling is not impaired by their use.

I don't allow the music, or radio to *block* any other sounds and if I thought I was placing myself or any other road users at an increased by my use of them then I wouldn't wear them. I often listen to podcasts - if you're riding along two abreast do you insist on making your buddy shut up because he's drowning out your ability to hear any tractors that might approach from behind?

Getting on a bike in traffic will always be a risk, and all cyclists are entitled to take whatever precautions they deem necessary. It's a personal choice, and no one in this forum has the right to state that anyone else is an idiot or equivilent for choosing to ride in any particular manner. If wearing headphones safely gets more people out of their tin box cars and onto their bikes then fantastic.

After one ride with headphones you'll know whether you are confident enough to wear them regularly or whether you feel that for you, the wearing of them is a risk.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Jun 2011)

4F said:


> Which one is you Mort ? My money is the one on the right




Yeah, if the badass on the right had a flat cap on, it would've confirmed it.


----------



## tyred (21 Jun 2011)

Surely there is a marketing oppurtunity here. Car radios have been around since the days of valve radios. Has anyone ever marketed a specific bike radio?

One of the funniest things I've seen is an old Raleigh a friend bought to restore that had an old transistor radio taped underneath the crossbar and powered from the Sturmey dynohub. It worked too.


----------



## corshamjim (21 Jun 2011)

tyred said:


> Surely there is a marketing oppurtunity here. Car radios have been around since the days of valve radios. Has anyone ever marketed a specific bike radio?



http://www2.conrad-uk.com/goto.php?artikel=841414

'marketed' is probably too strong a word - as far as I'm aware that's the only supplier anywhere you can buy it from in pounds sterling.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Jun 2011)

corshamjim said:


> http://www2.conrad-uk.com/goto.php?artikel=841414
> 
> 'marketed' is probably too strong a word - as far as I'm aware that's the only supplier anywhere you can buy it from in pounds sterling.


----------



## pshore (21 Jun 2011)

Some of those in the no-headphone camp have mentioned mirrors. Are you all using them ? Because it would seem odd to NOT use a mirror for a similar reason - using as many senses as possible.


----------



## 4F (21 Jun 2011)

pshore said:


> Some of those in the no-headphone camp have mentioned mirrors. Are you all using them ? Because it would seem odd to NOT use a mirror for a similar reason - using as many senses as possible.




The only camp I am in is the common sense camp. Do you use a mirror and wear headphones ? If so would you not say that is risk compensating ?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Jun 2011)

Uncle Mort said:


> I have some attached to my headphones.


----------



## martynjc1977 (21 Jun 2011)

24 years of cycling on the roads and listening to music, i have my mp3 player with me at all times, on the bike and off it.


----------



## the_mikey (21 Jun 2011)

I don't like headphones, even in the gym they're annoying, I can't imagine putting up with it on a bike, but that is a personal thing.


----------

